# What is it? :-)



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Warning for Jeff...this is TOTALLY non-working dog related!:mrgreen:

So I happened upon this little thing in the shelter a few days ago and it came home with me...and is incidentally up for adoption if anyone is interested! 

Breed Suggestions? 

Chihuahua/Pitty/Border Collie cross?? LOL...

He's probably 6-8 weeks of age, maybe 5 lbs.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Cute, was he the only one you saw from the litter?

Your guess is as good as any, cool Eyes!

I am glad I didn't happen accross him, I would have had to take him home as well.

What's his temperment like?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Is he definitely a dog? :lol:

I probably would have taken him home too.

I adopted a Brussels Griffon/Pug once, and I remember hearing two passing high school kids discussing what I assumed at first was her breed. 

One said "What is that?" and the other one said "I guess it's some kind of a dog or cat."


LOL

She looked just like that head Gremlin in the movie.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Does he bite dammit ?????


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

It's a Boston Beagle cross. I think.........


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

He's a cute little fella. I like his ears 8)


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Is he definitely a dog? :lol:


Well THAT is still up in the air! LOL! He uses his paws like a cat and can already use them to climb up onto the couch.

Kyle, he was in a kennel w/ about 7-8 other puppies of varying looks. Most were a bit older than him and none of the pups looked anything even remotely like him. 

Jeff, he bites! LOL!!!!!!!! Not sure that a pet home will like that so much though. On the way home from the shelter I had him crated, he was screaming his head off in a complete ticked off frenzy so I stuck my finger in to attempt to pet his nose while I was driving...He about took the tip off of my finger, LMAO! Soooooo...shall Darryl and I jump in the truck and deliver him to you in San Antonio?? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hmmmm, maybe boston/BC/chi ?? bout has to have BC or aussie for the blue eye, doesn't he? chi/boston ears...

he's a cutie for sure. one reason i don't frequent shelters--i'd be WAAYY dog-poor. have to admire you guys that do the work w/compassion--kudos.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> ... he's a cutie for sure. one reason i don't frequent shelters--i'd be WAAYY dog-poor.


C'mon! He weighs five pounds! You could afford to feed a baker's dozen!

:lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Miniature Swinford Bandog :-0*



Tammy McDowell said:


> Warning for Jeff...this is TOTALLY non-working dog related!:mrgreen:
> 
> So I happened upon this little thing in the shelter a few days ago and it came home with me...and is incidentally up for adoption if anyone is interested!
> 
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_QUOTE: Miniature Swinford Bandog :-0 END_


OMG! How did everyone else miss that!?

:lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> C'mon! He weighs five pounds! You could afford to feed a baker's dozen!
> 
> :lol:


 
yeah RIGHT!!! the last pup i brought home at 8 wks weighing 7#, now goes thru a bag of dog food (a 20# bag, BTW) every 2 weeks!! and that doesn't include Gracie's feed bill either, lol.

you're closer to tammy--why don't YOU adopt the little monster????


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Life just got a whole, whole lot better for the pup Tammy!
Hat's off for you.

Low bow,
Randy


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

He's a cute little turd whatever he is. I vote Staffy/BC.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Thomas, go out for a night on the town and try not to think of Lee or his Swinford dogs.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Is he definitely a dog? :lol:
> 
> I probably would have taken him home too.
> 
> ...


OMG Connie, I groomed a gremlin once! Some kind of wirehair chi mix - tiny black beastie, under 2lb, big yoda ears and a tiny smooshed in face like a little cat/human. All of the workers at the shop had to get a look, and couldn't decide if it was a cat or a dog or a monkey. Then the owner said she got it at a shelter and thought it was most likely a gremlin. The thing even climbed up and sat on her shoulder...

The subject of this thread, is most definitely a dog. LOL. And by the looks of him, his attitude alone would give most working dogs a run for the money...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> ... And by the looks of him, his attitude alone would give most working dogs a run for the money...


and i had a visual of my "pup" (approx 65#) taking a flying leap at tammy's monster, and either 1) missiing completely -- most likely scenario, or 2) accidently landing on top of a 6# tornado, and not knowing what to do, or even where to find/avoid said tornado  . 

i mean, Edge can take a leap at Gracie, miss her by 1" and wipe out. it could make for an amusing video at least, lol...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Soooooo...shall Darryl and I jump in the truck and deliver him to you in San Antonio?? 

If the pups I am getting do not work out, I may seriously consider it. I will call it a mini dutchie x. **** em. LOL


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Tammy McDowell said:


> Breed Suggestions?


I vote Bull Terrier cross. Maybe Bull Terrier/Chihua?


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm still thinking there must be a bit of Aussie in it, because of the eyes, the colour and the pattern. The other influence is probably something I don't like


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i'm guessing some kind of pitbull-mix. they can have blue/green eyes, and if the ears weren't full-prick, i think he'd look a lot more like a liver & tan point lil' pitbull puppy. judging by the tail, he's got the pitbull puppy's typical, full-of-himself attitude too. :grin:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

And this is the reason I stay TOTALLY away from shelters....... Those eyes, all I can see is him thinking "I dare ya" :lol::lol:

Come on Jeff, take him for a ring dog.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Border collie x staff terrier?? I've heard that's a cross that flyball and agility people have been breeding.

I used to see one at the park. Nice dog, a little bit bully looking in her head, but not obvious enough to fall under BSL.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

A friend of mine has a pure bred Am Staff Terrier with ears just like that! Not cropped, but stand up most of the time. They can have blue eyes and this coloring, so maybe it's an Am Staff?


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

The little guy went to his new home this afternoon! YAY!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tammy McDowell said:


> The little guy went to his new home this afternoon! YAY!



That's excellent! Good job.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Wishing him the best of luck!
Again low bow from here Tammy.

Skoal


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Apparently I have 'Sucker' written in huge bold letters on my forehead. 

Look familiar?










Obviously a littermate to the previous pup. How could I say no? :-#:-k Anyhow, she's home with us...sick...on lots of meds.


----------

